# Panjabigator is right at 2000 posts!



## betulina

*Enhorabona, Panja!!!*

El teu interès per compartir coneixements i millorar és realment inspirador.

*Moltes gràcies i endavant!!!

*
-please, check if the title is correct!! (on??) and please correct it if it's not. 
​


----------



## Mei

Oh Betulina, t'has avançat! 

 Felicitats Panja! Gràcies per les teves aportacions!  

Mei


----------



## alexacohen

Felicidades... ya tienes el doble que yo... y siempre siempre
me gusta leer tus posts.
Alexa


----------



## RIU

Que hi ha Panja?

Un plaer les teves aportacions i, tanmateix, per les teves pragmátiques preguntes.

Fins aviat!!

RIU


----------



## Siberia

Congrats Panjy,
Siberia


----------



## jlc246

Happy Postiversary to you
Happy Postiversary to you
Happy Postiversary dear Panjabigator
Happy Postiversary to you!

Thanks for your contributions!


best wishes - jlc


----------



## Tige

Felicitats, Panjabigator!!

El teu català de Florida és sorprenent...  !!!

Molta sort


----------



## linguist786

ਅਬ ਮੇਰੀ ਬਾਰੀ ਆ ਗਈ ਤੁਮਕੋ "ਚੋਂਗ੍ਰੇਤ੍ਯੁਲੇਸ਼ਨ" ਕੇਹਨੇ ਕੀ! ਤੁਮਨੇ ਤੋ ਅਸਲ ਕਮਾਲ ਕਰ ਦਿਯਾ ਯਾਰ!


----------



## jazyk

Que a sede de conhecimento do nosso amigo Panja nunca se extinga. Parabéns por todas essas mensagens e por todas aquelas que virão, seja dos Estados Unidos, da Espanha ou da Índia.

Jazyk


----------



## Whodunit

Ich gratuliere dir aufrichtig zu deinen 2000 Nachrichten, die wir alle mit Genuss und viel Vergnügen (viele waren ja auch sehr lustig ) gelesen haben! Ich freue mich auf weitere Zusammenarbeit mit dir und hoffe, noch viel von dir zu lernen, z.B. Hindi. 

***अच्छी सेहत!** *​ 

I hope the Hindi expression was correct.


----------



## chics

Moltes gràcies pels teus 2000 posts, sempre m'encanta llgir-los!
Petons.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Panja, al·lotet , how wonderful to have you among us in the Catalan community at WR. A veure si ben aviat ens véns a fer una visita de veritat (és a dir, no virtual!)

Molts petons des de Catalunya,

Montse (la Traductora del Poble Sec )


----------



## loladamore

Only 2000???
But you've been here forever...​ 
This thread is very impressive. It's already a candidate for the "most languages used in a congrats thread" award, methinks. You surely deserve that thanks to your polyglotal participations in the forums. Keep up the good work.

Congratulazioni Panja!​ 

Lola


----------



## Cecilio

Moltes felicitats, PANJA!


----------



## Etcetera

*Felicidades Panja!*


----------



## panjabigator

Thank you all!  I love this place and plan on posting for the rest of my life!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Il manque un mot en français, ce sera chose faite : félicitations !


----------



## Mate

¡Gracias Panja por todas tus contribuciones! 

Cuando sea grande quiero ser como vos. 

(Faltaba una felicitación en castellano rioplatense; bueno, ahí tá).

Mate


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Not only have you reached that two thousand mark .... but they're all good reading!

Thank you for teaching me all sorts of useful things, and here's to the next thousand.

Chaska


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:


> Thank you all! I love this place and plan on posting for the rest of my life!


Blimey, I do plan to stop the WR-addiction once I get a life


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Great! If there's a 'Rioplatense Spanish' version, then there might be room for a 'Spoiled Spanish -Caraqueño Style' version as well! Thanks, Mate, for another cool idea. 

Felicitaciones, panita! digo, Panjita... es decir, Sean... bueno, no "sean", sino "eres"... Eres el mejor, Sean... pero repito, no del verbo "ser"... ¿O sí? No no no no no, un momento, ya vá...   ¿Me repites la pregunta?   

Ya sabes que disfruto mucho tus posts (como muchos otros foreros  ), es un verdadero placer contar con tus muchos aportes en _*TODOS*_ los foros de Wordreference en los que participas (que son bastantes!), y estamos a tu disposición para lo que haga falta (por ejemplo, si no entiendes una palabra de este post en 'Caraqueño Spanish'  ).

¡Saludos afectuosos desde Caracas!
VS.

PS: No, there's no beer this time. I'm sobber now.


----------



## Jana337

Congratulations! 

You are a most pleasant person. I wish we had more languages in common.


----------



## frida-nc

*Congrats Panjabigator, and many happy returns of your postings.*


----------

